# woda na młyn



## ChipMacShmon

Cześć!

Wiem, że strony Onetu nie są zbyt dobrym źródłem jeśli chodzi o poprawność języka polskiego, ale jednak zapytam.

Tutaj możecie przeczytać następujące zdanie:

_Obrona reprezentacji Polski grała w środowym meczu bardzo wąsko, dlatego Boruc był zmuszony do dalekich wykopów, co było niejednokrotnie wodą __na młyn dla osamotnionego Roberta Lewawndowskiego wobec rosłych Irlandczyków.

_
Wydaje mi się, że związek *woda na młyn* został użyty w przeciwnym do przyjętego znaczeniu, co wg mnie czyni zdanie bezsensownym. Chyba że należy przyjąć, że dalekie wykopy Boruca działały na korzyść Lewandowskiego.

*Jak wg was należy rozumieć powyższe zdanie? Czy długie wykopy **dla Lewandowskiego** były korzystne, czy nie?*


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć, 

wyrażenie 'woda na czyjś młyn' interpretuję następująco: coś/czyjeś działanie jest korzyścią dla kogoś. Tak je też rozumiem w przytoczonym zdaniu: dalekie wykopy Boruca pomagały Lewandowskiemu (w przejściu Irlandczyków?). Jak to wygląda w porównaniu z rzeczywistością? Nie wiem, bo nie meczu nie oglądałem. Mógłbyś napisać jak to faktycznie było?


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Trudno mi powiedzieć jak było faktycznie, ale wnosząc po tym, że w zdaniu jest mowa o rosłych Irlandczykach i osamotnieniu Roberta Lewandowskiego, myślę że dalekie wykopy nie były mu pomocne. Tak więc sądzę, że zdanie jest logicznie źle skonstruowane.


----------



## dreamlike

To zdanie jest jest jeszcze gorsze niż wczorajsza gra Polaków. Lewy wczoraj zupełnie sobie nie radził osamotniony na szpicy, jak więc takie podania mogły być wodą na jego młyn? 

No cóż, nie spodziewajmy się zbyt wiele po redaktorach sportowych. Chociaż, muszę przyznać, takiego idiotyzmu dawno nie było mi dane czytać.


----------



## Thomas1

Z tego wynika, że nie wszyscy to tak ocenili... 
Nie bardzo mnie interesuje piłka nożna, ale z mojej perspektywy wygląda to tak: nasi przegrali ten mecz 0:2 i na bramce stał Boruc. Oczywiście może i jego wykopy pomagały Lewandowskiemu, ale to chyba nie jest w tym momencie dla nas najważniejsze. Jak sam zresztą skomentował to bramkarz: 





> Wynik tego meczu nie jest dla nas dobry i tak  naprawdę to się liczy - powiedział Boruc, do którego po tym meczu nie  należy mieć żadnych pretensji.


Artykuł bardziej dotyczy samego bramkarza i skupia się na opisaniu jego występu oraz pozycji w drużynie. Z komentarzy osoby, która napisała artykuł, widać, że ma do bramkarza pozytywny stosunek. Jak widać kibice mają swoje zdanie. Na szczęście.


----------



## dreamlike

Ja również mam do Artura Boruca pozytywny stosunek, i tak naprawdę jego osoba nie ma żadnego znaczenia w błędzie popełnionym przez dziennikarzynę. To, że artykuł jest o nim, też nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia. 

Dalekie wykopy do których był zmuszony Boruc (nie miał wyboru) nie były wodą na młyn dla Lewandowskiego. Nie były, bo mu nie pomagały, bo niewiele sensownego mógł on potem zrobić z piłką, bo koledzy z drużyny stali jak kołki. 

Stąd, wyrażenie 'wodą na czyjś młyn' zostało użyte błędnie. Błędnie tym bardziej, że w znaczeniu przeciwnym do znaczenia jakie to wyrażenie posiada. Babol jakich pełno w redakcjach sportowych, ot tyle. Nie ma się nad czym rozwodzić.


----------



## Thomas1

Nie wiem Dreamlike. W analizie dyskursu wyraźnie widać, że pozytywny stosunek do kogoś wpływa zasadniczo na tekst w znacznej większości wypadków. 

Wracając do tematu to tak jak powiedziałem wcześniej, nie znam dobrze sytuacji, być może nieźle grał. Jeśli tak, to czemu jego wykopy nie miałyby być wodą na młyn dla innych zawodników? To, że odbiorca nie mógł nic z pomocą bramkarza zrobić, nie oznacza z automatu, że jej nie było. Innymi słowy, może była woda, ale młyn się zaciął? Ale dość dywagacji.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie rozumiem. Przecież w dyskutowanym przez nas pod względem poprawności językowej zdaniu, fakt, że wykopy były autorstwa Boruca nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Jego gra też nie ma żadnego znaczenia w podanym fragmencie. Chodzi o Lewandowskiego i piłki, które otrzymywał. Od kogokolwiek, w jakiejkolwiek formie ten zawodnik sam by był. 


Thomas1 said:


> Jeśli tak, to czemu jego wykopy nie miałyby być wodą na młyn dla innych zawodników? To, że odbiorca nie mógł nic z pomocą bramkarza zrobić, nie oznacza z automatu, że jej nie było. Innymi słowy, może była woda, ale młyn się zaciął? Ale dość dywagacji.


Właśnie tutaj chyba dotykamy sedna problemu. Dla mnie, posyłane przez Boruca piłki byłyby 'wodą na młyn' Lewandowskiego, tylko wtedy, gdyby przynosił pozytywny skutek. Ale nawet wtedy użyłbym innego wyrażenia. 

Mniejsza o to, dla każdego oglądającego wczorajszy mecz jasnym powinno być, że dyskutowane zdanie to nonsens _czystej wody_.


----------

